# Cutting & Post Workout Carbs



## NEO_72 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all,

The last part of my diet I need to adjust is my post workout shake - currently a scoop of whey and 5g glutamine. I've just read that even when cutting that needs to be mixed with a high GI carb source - is this true?

Anyone have any good sources? And how many grams?

Thanks!!


----------



## sdupdike (Jul 14, 2005)

Lots of people add oats to their PWO shake.  How much will depend on your goals and stats.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Sdupdike. I definitely have room to add 20-30 grams of carbs post WO, or shift a few around. I'm cutting right now and my calorie/weight ratio is like 10.5. I've been losing just under 2 lbs/week for the past 3 weeks, so I can slow that down a little bit.

Oats would be slow to absorb though right? I thought you wanted simple carbs to get an insulin spike? 

Still curious if:

a) it's necessary to have carbs after a WO while cutting, and
b) what some good sources are that are high GI?


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 14, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> b) what some good sources are that are high GI?


some strawberries


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 14, 2005)

Just googled up a list of foods sorted by GI - strawberries are a 40, or low, actually.

Of the things I see, dried dates ($$), raisins or rice cakes would be med-high GI foods I could take after working out (without buying a carb sup).

So I guess I would just like to know if anyone has any opinions for/against having carbs post workout while cutting? Are they necessary?

Thanks.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 14, 2005)

I think carbs post workout are necessary.  I do oats and whey.  I think there are mixed views on whether or not you really want an insulin spike post workout for losing weight.  Also, are you nearing the end of a cut? Because 10.5 cal./lb of LBM is pretty low.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I just redid my totals - it's like 10.8 calories/lb, and I just started 3 weeks ago (lost about 5 lbs). I've read you want between 10-13 cals/lb on a cut? It will go up as I lose, so it's okay for the start isn't it?

I have a blended oat shake in the morning now, but at the gym I just have my shaker bottle - do you just throw oats in there? Or are you having your post shake at home?

Thanks again.


----------



## furion joe (Jul 14, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> Just googled up a list of foods sorted by GI - strawberries are a 40, or low, actually.
> 
> Of the things I see, dried dates ($$), raisins or rice cakes would be med-high GI foods I could take after working out (without buying a carb sup).
> 
> ...



Consuming carbs post w/o (while cutting) is important; ingesting carbs at this time will promote protein synthesis, refill glycogen stores, and boost recovery.  

Some trainees use dextrose and/or maltodextrin in combination with whey protein.  While others use different sources of carbs to spike or not spike insulin levels pwo.  

I like white rice and raisins mixed with whey protein for my pwo meal.



Cals for cutting: you can use the calories per pound formula but using macro-nutrient ratios is a better way to go IMO.  

Check out this link for an idea, if you choose.   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48894

Good luck!


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks man. My calories/lb ratio wasn't something I used as a target - it's just the result of my diet plan.

p/c/f as grams/lb = 1.12,.089,.32 right now, or 41,32, 26%.

I'm happy with that. I'd up the protein a little, but I'm maxing out my wallet right now.

I will add some carbs post workout.

Thanks


----------

